# 8 year old girl trick shots.



## 12greg (Feb 11, 2011)

Alexis started shooting at the age of 4. She have been shooting IBO for the last 3 years and this past summer joined the PSSA ( Pennsylvania State Archery Association) in which she set several state and regional records. She loves to shoot! Here is a short video of her shooting targets out of the air. Feel free to share! 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-pW-NZeKeBw

Thank you


----------



## WillerickAC (Nov 24, 2015)

Sweet, good for her!

ALEX


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Very nice Alexis. Gary from A.W.


----------

